# Doors Open Toronto



## Chiller (May 9, 2007)

A few of us are planning to get together for the Doors Open Toronto again this year.  It is on Sat, May 26, and Sunday May, 27.  The official meetup day is Sunday ,9am at Union Station.  We dont really have a map set out yet, and will just wander, and see what buildings are available. 

  I might be doing the Saturday as well, so if anyone is interested in that day, maybe we can swing something then. 

I heard that the unused subway system below Bay street is going to be open on Saturday, even tho cameras are allowed tripods are not.  It will only be saturday morning.  This is the first time that this is on the tour.  :thumbup: :thumbup: 

 Here is a link to the site. >>>
http://www.toronto.ca/doorsopen/index.htm

  Last year we covered quite a bit of ground in the 8 hours.  It is a lot of walking but a blast as well.  Lots o laughs too.


----------



## Carroll1 (May 9, 2007)

I'm in! Can't wait. Hmm better go find my walking shoes..they are in a box around here somewhere lol


----------



## Antarctican (May 10, 2007)




----------



## GoM (May 10, 2007)

Let's see...no TFC games that weekend...sooo

I'm in 

Though 9 AM...you guys are KILLING me!


----------



## Chiller (May 10, 2007)

GoM said:


> Let's see...no TFC games that weekend...sooo
> 
> I'm in
> 
> Though 9 AM...you guys are KILLING me!


 

You can catch up with us.  I dont think we will be that far..  And besides...if we do the Saturday, Im sure Anty will be late.  :er: :lmao: :er:   On Sunday we are going to shoot her Dragon boat...so that should be a riot.  blub blub blub......:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (May 10, 2007)

.........





................






............................   ..


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 10, 2007)

Did anyone go to the Hamilton one last weekend (5th and 6th)? I was going to, but wasn't feeling well.
Oh, and here's a link to others http://www.doorsopenontario.on.ca/s...ID=1&SBE_ID=1&N_ID=1&PT_ID=221&U_ID=0&OP_ID=2


----------



## GoM (May 10, 2007)

TwistMyArm said:


> Did anyone go to the Hamilton one last weekend (5th and 6th)? I was going to, but wasn't feeling well.
> Oh, and here's a link to others http://www.doorsopenontario.on.ca/s...ID=1&SBE_ID=1&N_ID=1&PT_ID=221&U_ID=0&OP_ID=2



No, but I can imagine how it went

"Inside this door, we have nothing! Just wait until the nothing in the next one! But it's nowhere near as nothing as the next one after that!"


----------



## Chiller (May 10, 2007)

TwistMyArm said:


> Did anyone go to the Hamilton one last weekend (5th and 6th)? I was going to, but wasn't feeling well.
> Oh, and here's a link to others http://www.doorsopenontario.on.ca/s...ID=1&SBE_ID=1&N_ID=1&PT_ID=221&U_ID=0&OP_ID=2


 

I did some of the Doors Open Ontario last year, mostly up in the Uxbridge area.  Some places were ok, but it was a lot of driving to see nothing.


----------



## GoM (May 22, 2007)

We still lookin at this Sunday?


----------



## Chiller (May 22, 2007)

Hi Stu....yep..Sunday is the go day for sure.  Im guessing we have about 10 or so people...but that might change.  So far the plan is to meet at Union around 9:30 or so.  Some people are coming from Barrie, Kitchener and Bowmanville.   We dont have a specific route, but just hope we get some nice weather.  
  Hope more from the forum can make it.  Anybody is welcome to come along.


----------



## GoM (May 24, 2007)

Alright, so I shooould be there, but I may not. SNAP might need me Sunday as well as Saturday in the beach, but if they don't, then I'll be there, or maybe show up later either way. Carl, I still have your number, so if you don't see me at or around 9 AM and once everyone's met up, by all means go on your way and I'll give you guys a call at some point.

(though I just checked nad I have both of your numbers...which one is your cell, the one that starts with the 7, or the 8)


----------



## Chiller (May 24, 2007)

HOpe you can make it.   I will keep my cell on...the one that starts with 8   Would be cool to see ya again.   If ya cant make it...we will hook up again.  I know Suzanne(our decoy) and Anty...(our resident punctualityless:hugs:member) cant make it either. So we gotta do sompin else later. 

oh oh ...I might need a lawyer.


----------



## Alex_B (May 24, 2007)

*Wants to get back to Toronto*


----------



## Antarctican (May 24, 2007)

*Wants to slap Chiller upside the head for the 'punctualityless' reference*

MARK MY WORDS, I will be on time.


----------



## Alex_B (May 24, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> *Wants to slap Chiller upside the head for the 'punctualityless' reference*
> 
> MARK MY WORDS, I will be on time.



only the really important people come late ...


----------



## Chiller (May 24, 2007)

Would be great to meet you Alex.   If your ever in town...buzz us man.  I will make sure Anty is on time too. :lmao: :lmao: 

Dont worry Anty..  I know that slap will be happening.   Get it.  Slap happen. slap happy...o.k  it was a long day in the smog. :lmao:


----------



## GoM (May 24, 2007)

Hey, if any of you guys are looking for Doors Open stuff to do saturday and don't mind going way the hell out of your way...I'll be shooting the Fire Hall at Queen and Woodbine for SNAP at 1 PM if you guys wanna stop by 

(kidding...though Sunday's looking less and less likely, tbh)


----------



## Chiller (May 25, 2007)

GoM said:


> Hey, if any of you guys are looking for Doors Open stuff to do saturday and don't mind going way the hell out of your way...I'll be shooting the Fire Hall at Queen and Woodbine for SNAP at 1 PM if you guys wanna stop by
> 
> (kidding...though Sunday's looking less and less likely, tbh)


 
Saturday morning I have some errands to do, that I usually do Sunday.  Then I have to go visit a crematorium....I hope to get some darkside shots of.   I will be downtown for a bit in the afternoon tho.


----------



## GoM (May 27, 2007)

Sorry bout today, guys. Dad got back in town from being out of it this weekend (duh), and we had some family over for the afternoon, so alas. Next time, though, we can hope!


----------

